# Please welcome ShuHanGuanYu



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

He is the Suns new mod.
Please join me in and welcoming him.
:cheers:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

welcome and congrats 


:banana: cant wait til the day (if ever) ill be up there :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

congrats man. You'll do a better job than the last guy here. He sucked. j/k. I'm sure you'll do a great job.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Congrats man.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone, let's make this a friggin fun year. If you have any ideas during the course of the season to liven this place up, feel free to let me know. Let's work on making this board one of the best quality team forums on the site!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Good luck ShuHan! Good posts about the games. =)


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

good deal, congrats!


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Nice good work man. I liek the news youv been posting recently, its niice.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Congrats! Guanyu rocks! :clap:

Go,Suns!!


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Congrats, well deserved. :greatjob:


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Props


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Congrats. I knew it was only a matter of time before you were made a Mod in this forum.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Congrats :cheers:


----------

